

Topper – 3D infils for 3D printing - roryhughes
https://github.com/rptynan/Topper

======
HillOBeans
It seems to me the "sphere packing" infill would be subject to the sagging-
overhang issues that arise on additive-extrusion devices. And of course, the
infill is not a place where you would have your slicer add support material...

Maybe I'm just not picturing the arrangement of the infill geometry
correctly... The dodecahedron infill seems interesting, though....

~~~
rptynan
Well most spheres actually print nicely at that size (radius being less than
10mm or so), but yes, sagging can occur. That was just the first test infill,
it didn't really hold any significant value or anything. The other infills are
much better. (Author of the software btw)

------
morsch
Is this meant to be used as a replacement for the infill created by the
Slicer?

~~~
roryhughes
Yes. Those infills are usually just a 2d image which is drawn in the hollo
part of the model for each layer.

------
marcosscriven
Very interesting idea - particularly the dynamic struct to vertext

